# Sitar music



## Rick

I am a great lover of stringed instrument music. Sitar is the instrument that appeals me among all the stringed instruments. This Indian stringed instrument has proclaimed worldwide fame. Guitar is said to have found its origin from Sitar.


----------



## Tal

Nice, but who do you want to devlope here this subject?
By the way I like the Sitar too..


----------



## Yagan Kiely

All of a sudden, the guitar sounds sooo good...


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

Hi Rick,

I like the sitar too. Try Anouska Shankar and her album "Rise".


----------



## Rick

*Thanks, I'll try that*

Hey Ciel_Rouge!

Thanks for your suggestion. I'll try it.


----------



## Rick

Has anyone tried Ashwin Batish? Well I'm looking for some good sitar music and I found his album 'Sitar Power' - Its a fusion of rock and Indian Music, thats what the cover says. Generally I like tranquil sitar music and I'm sure this will not be the one!

If anyone has tried it, I won't mind experimenting once.


----------



## Rick

This must be good - Himalayan Sunrise. I write if I find this good.


----------



## Ciel_Rouge

Rick, there are a lot of crossover recordings with the sitar etc., however out of those so far I only liked Indialucia - it is a sitar/flamenco guitar crossover. I suppose the best way to find real sitar music is to find a good world music forum or even a sitar forum. By the way, is anyone aware of good, large forums about world music?


----------



## purpleovskoff

I started playing sitar a while ago, though I will admit to little success and for many reasons. One of which is that it isn't quite the instrument I thought it was. What I actually had in mind, and I have now come to realise many people have in mind, was the Sarod.

The main difference between these two instruments is the style of play - the Sarod has greater resonance, allowing for a cross-string style of playing, or more to the point, allows for chords. Maybe you have the right instrument in mind, but its just a thought that may help you find the music you want to hear.

Another thought: if you decide to learn sitar or sarod, be sure to get a good book to teach yourself from (or a teacher/guru if you want), as learning the entire musical theory of a separate culture as well as trying to learn what is a very complex instrument directly translated from Arabic (or whatever other language) is no easy task. Go for quality for a teach-yourself book in this case


----------

